
Gitlab.com makes tracking/telemetry compulsory - jwildeboer
https://twitter.com/jwildeboer/status/1187107059608764416
======
kick
Drew DeVault already wrote an article in response to this:

[https://sourcehut.org/blog/2019-10-23-srht-puts-users-
first/](https://sourcehut.org/blog/2019-10-23-srht-puts-users-first/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21339006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21339006)

And is having a Pinboardian heyday with it on Mastodon:

[https://cmpwn.com/@sir/103013369408178912](https://cmpwn.com/@sir/103013369408178912)

------
rvz
This was bound to happen. The "community" always finishes last if a company is
involved with investors on the table and as far as GitLab's is concerned, they
must please them with evidence of "growth" to attract more funding and more
investors.

It is foolish to think that GitLab would really listen to the priorities of
the "community" and so would do anything to turn a profit. Even disrespecting
your privacy whilst "promoting" themselves as an alternative with zero spyware
seems to have driven many devs to the platform.

I won't be surprised if another repository exodus happens again.

